# Triton router - bosch table



## socalrascal (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi:

I have the Triton MOF001 2 1/4hp router. 

Does anyone know if this is compatible with a Bosch RA1181 benchtop table?

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Your router will mount to this table but it is not pre-drilled for it.


----------



## socalrascal (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Mike. I have ordered a blank aluminum plate from Bosch. When that arrives, I will be able to drill The matching holes for my Triton.

socalrascal


----------



## gxbluewave (Dec 25, 2007)

Actually the plate that comes with the Bosch table will work with the Triton. You have to use the holes for the 3 1/4 hp PC router. I have this very set up. You will need to drill a hole for the above the table tool. Be sure you orient the router as you want it before you drill the hole as you will see it will not work every way because of the large handles of the router. After that you will absolutely love it though as I do. Good luck.


----------



## socalrascal (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll give that a try.

socalrascal


----------



## socalrascal (Aug 2, 2008)

You were right. The original plate was easy to set up and drill. No need at all to order
another plate. Thanks for the tip.

socalrascal


----------



## gxbluewave (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks - enjoy as this is a great combination!


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

The Tritons (2400W and 1400W) have some nice features but some can give you minor grief if you aren't aware of them.

They will for instance wind up for above top bit changing, and have an automatic shaft lock so they are single wrench systems. But as a safety feature, this only works with the power switch in the OFF position. With the power switch OFF and the colletabove the table, the switch cannot be turned ON. A few people get caught out when they mount them under the table for the first time, so factor switch access in when deciding on orientation relative to the plate and table.

Also, consult the manual and remove the plunge return spring as it works against the elevating system with the router inverted for table use. It only takes a few minutes to install or remove if you move from under table to handheld or vice versa.


----------



## mtrunz (Feb 11, 2009)

gxbluewave said:


> Actually the plate that comes with the Bosch table will work with the Triton. You have to use the holes for the 3 1/4 hp PC router. I have this very set up. You will need to drill a hole for the above the table tool. Be sure you orient the router as you want it before you drill the hole as you will see it will not work every way because of the large handles of the router. After that you will absolutely love it though as I do. Good luck.


Hi GXB,
 I have the RA1181 and just got my Triton MOF001 and there is no hole pattern for the Triton to mount to the stock plate. How did you get so lucky? What is the casting number stamped on the bottom of your plate?
Thanks.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

A tip for those wanting to match their mounting holes for their routers for drilling a template. 

Go to a photo copy center and bring your router and photo copy the router make a few copies and voila you have a template to drill your holes to mount the router.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good idea Dan, I will file that away. With my router I just took the baseplate off and use it to drill the mounting plate. Before I drilled it I found it already fit the plate in the PC holes. That was nice.


----------



## brentwalker (Dec 25, 2015)

Can someone post pictures or video? I have the TRA001 3 1/4hp plunge router. want to mount it to my Bosch table.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Another trick when installing a triton in a table is to remove the non operating handle


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

brentwalker said:


> Can someone post pictures or video? I have the TRA001 3 1/4hp plunge router. want to mount it to my Bosch table.


What worked for me is a NESW orientation of the 4 mounting screws. I needed to drill holes for mine.

This positioned the handles in a diagonal with the operating handle on the left side and the switch to the right. This also positions the plunge locking lever to the front for easy access.

Remove your base plate and use it as a template. Remember to orient the plate on the table router side down and aligned with your preferred router orientation.

You will need to taper the drilled holes to accept the screws that were holding the base plate (countersink) so that they sit flush or below the insert plate.

Remove the plunge spring so it doesn't fight the raising and lowering after installed. You will also need to drill a hole for the above the table adjustment.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If the insert plate can be lifted out, attach the router first, then you'll easily be able to drill the adjuster opening in the exact right spot. An aluminum plate is pretty easy to drill. I also used a round file to clean up the edges of the cut.


----------

